# toxic dubia food



## zxneon (Dec 21, 2017)

What foods can be toxic to dubias ? i have heard from reptile keepers that head lettuce  or cabbage can be bad . But i do not know bad for what ... dubias or reptiles .
Also i have heard that tomatoes and cucumbers can be bad. Is it true ?
What veggies better to avoid ?


----------



## G. pulchra (Dec 21, 2017)

If that was the case then my dubia colony would be dead, I haven't experienced any negative results from any vegetables that I've fed my roaches.


----------



## BoyFromLA (Dec 21, 2017)

zxneon said:


> i have heard from reptile keepers that head lettuce or cabbage can be bad .


I would disregard that info.


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Dec 21, 2017)

Well, most of those can can contain pesticides. I never feed my roaches fresh fruits and veggies that aren't peeled, mostly they just get oranges and bananas.


----------



## Giant Asian mantis lover (Dec 22, 2017)

Also keep in mind, dubias eat about anything, and so do most cockroaches, plus they probably wouldn’t eat it if it was poisonous


----------



## pannaking22 (Dec 22, 2017)

Haven't had any issues with cabbage or lettuce. Just make sure you wash them really well before dropping them in the roach bin.


----------

